# Empusa fasciata ?



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 14, 2008)

Empusa fasciata ?

Traded an ooth a couple months ago, as the photo shown. I am told this is Empusa fasciata wild-collected from Romania, could this be true?

















The nymphs remind me lot of Orthodera sp.actually.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 14, 2008)

No way that nymphs an empusidae


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 14, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> No way that nymphs an empusidae


Neither the nymphs look like an empusa sp. to me , but the ooth does. Too bad is many (50 or so) did come out from the ooth this morning!

Thanks for the response, Morpheus uk.

Luke


----------



## Rob Byatt (Feb 14, 2008)

No way that is _Empusa_ of any species !

Who did you buy the ootheca from, 'coz the exact same thing happened to me last year ?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 14, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> No way that is _Empusa_ of any species !Who did you buy the ootheca from, 'coz the exact same thing happened to me last year ?


Canadian named K., He(she) may not be the one caused the trouble.


----------



## Kruszakus (Feb 14, 2008)

That is not Empusidae at all! They are very distinct, you can tell that this is some other species. Lookes like you have been deceived, or it's just a mistake.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 14, 2008)

Just thought the head looked like one of those ameles sp, howed yo spell it?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 14, 2008)

Kruszakus said:


> That is not Empusidae at all! They are very distinct, you can tell that this is some other species. Lookes like you have been deceived, or it's just a mistake.


So it is almost ascertained, not Empusidae of any knid. Then what could possibly be?


----------



## carlitus (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi

I think that this ooth are exactly than Iris oratoria or Iris Sp., no empusa pennata,or fasciata

And the nimphs are really similar to Iris sp,but Im not sure... :mellow: 

regards


----------



## Christian (Feb 14, 2008)

It really looks like an _Iris oratoria_ ooth. It can't be from Romania then, as this species doesn't occur there.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks all for the timely response and help. We can now psitively that this is Iris oratoria or similar.


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about it Bro Luke. Here are several pics of _E. fasciata _ooth from my female, it has rows of little spike on the ooth.











but when freshly layed the ooth has milky appearance and foamy too.

another crappy pic






When trading ooth, i usually request for the ooth pic. SOmetimes i receive some professional ooth pics downloaded from the net and that immediately gives me a red flag!


----------



## joossa (Feb 18, 2008)

I can give the positive ID on the ooth and nymphs... Definitely _Iris sp._. The ooth looks exactly like the ones I have in stock now (except not hatched out yet).

Sorry to hear you got ripped off.


----------

